# my new conure



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Ok so since I have had skittles home he will not leave my shoulder at all he just sits there and cleans himself if I put him/her on my finger he/she climbs right to my shoulder talk about tame 

i did a dna test that i will send away but skittles would just not bleed enough so i had to do another toe and that worked i put a towel over him/her so that i would not get a nasty bite* 























​


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Aww, he/she is beautiful little GCC.  I love those guys.

I can't bring myself to get mine DNA tested...but by their behaviors I've been able to determine who is a he and who is a she. :lol: (2 Green Cheek Conures and 1 Quaker)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.... Skittle is very photogenic. Does the DNA test tell you anything other than the sex of the bird?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok today skittles showed me how much he loves his new dad


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very nice bird, im surprised they can get so attached to any person like that.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

nel3 said:


> very nice bird, im surprised they can get so attached to any person like that.


Birds are so social... and when their owner leaves for vacation they have been known to pull all their feathers out from stress. in fact it's quite common. 
We have a Quaker and he's a very sweet boy too. Our little Parrotlet however is another matter...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> Birds are so social... and when their owner leaves for vacation they have been known to pull all their feathers out from stress. in fact it's quite common.
> We have a Quaker and he's a very sweet boy too. Our little Parrotlet however is another matter...


you dont know how much that tempts me to get a parrto also. though im not too much for parrots. ive got all the pets i can handle for the time being. i dont even want to go out country for vacations due to my pet worries, mostly betta related.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwww! I swear I saw THE VERY SAME bird named Skittles on a CL posting! Is that where you got her? Because I almost adopted her :O


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

no i got skittles from a customer of mine


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I see now  VERY adorable bird, though. I hope it all works out for you two!


----------

